# Kanten verbessern anstatt Extrahieren



## face71 (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo Miteinander,

ich verzweifel bald, ich hatte bisher immer CS4 und demnach auch "Extrahieren" was es ja nun nicht mehr gibt für "MAC".
Nun probiere ich schon seit Tagen mit dem Kanten verbessern Werkzeug herum und komme nicht klar...

Ich wähle mein Bild z.B. mit dem Schnellauswahlwerkzeug aus soweit so gut, gehe ich dann wie in diversen Online Videos beschrieben über Kanten verbessern, und fahre ich dann (nicht mit löschen) über die kanten drüber wird alles nur immer weiter transparenter anstatt dass alles hergestellt wird (Kanten) also auch der Rest von der Auswahl die zuvor noch super ersichtlich war.

Was kann ich tun bzw. was mache ich falsch?

Viele Grüße und Danke
Steffi


----------



## peter2006 (21. April 2013)

hallo Steffi,
mir ging es genauso! Es liegt auch am Bildformat. "JPG-Bilder können nicht ohne Hintergrund 
abgespeichert werden" so eine Info aus dem Netz. Ich habe folgendes probiert:

1. Bilddetail mit magnetischem Lasso Auswählen
   Breite: 25 Px    Kontrast:10%    Frequency: 100 und zur Sicherheit Auswahl speichern in
   einem neuen Kanal.
2. Auswahl bearbeiten z.B.  Farbe, Kontrast .... oder was Du machen möchtest.
   Dann immer Kante verbessern wählen! Kantenerkennung: Smartradius aktvieren, 
   Radius 1Px, Weiche Kante: 0,3 und Ausgabe Farben dekontaminieren aktivieren und ok 
   (sonst keine Transparenz beim abspeichern!). 
3. Auswahl als gif mit Datei speichern unter und dabei auf die Optionen "ohne Hintergrund"!!
    achten. Beim Speichern  im tif- oder png-Format immer mit Transparenz-Option! zu speichern.
4. Das ist alles und dann gif-, tif- oder png-Bilder mit Windows "Kopieren" und zB. in Powerpoint 
    einfügen. Als Ergebnis sollte nur der Auswahlbereich auf der Folie zusehen sein 
   (ohne Hintergrund).
Ich weiß nicht, ob es der Königsweg ist, aber für meine Zwecke hat es gereicht.
Ob es mit anderen Bildformaten auch so funktioniert mußt Du testen. Auch die Kanten-Parameter
habe ich jetzt nicht weiter getestet. Mir kam es darauf an, dass ich die Auswahl relativ scharf 
ausschneiden wollte.

Schöne Grüße und vielleicht hilft es dir weiter.
peter2006


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. April 2013)

Hi,


> Was kann ich tun bzw. was mache ich falsch?


Auch wenns sichs vielleicht arrogant anhört. 

Lerne richtig Freistellen, ohne diese behelfs Werkzeuge.
Nim das Lasso oder Pfadwerkzeug und fahre die Kante nach welche du freistellen willst.
Kein Tool kann so gute Ergebnisse erzielen wie ein von Hand erzeugtes Freistellen.
Das bedeutet aber üben, üben und nochmal üben. Den du must auch wissen welche Pixel am rand noch stehen bleiben müssen und welche weg können damit ein Objekt auch richtig freigestellt aussieht.

Natürlich will ich nicht sagen das man nicht auch mit den ganzen anderen Werkzeugen die Adobe geschaffen hat vernünftige Ergebnisse erzielen kann. Aber meine Erfahrung hat mich gelehrt das man sich meist weniger Arbeit in der Post macht wenn man gleich eine vernünftige Maske von Hand erstellt.

Bezüglich des Kommentars mit JPG von Peter. Ja JPEG-Bilder können nicht mit transparenten Hintergund abgespeichert werden. Aber darum ging es hier auch nicht. 
Und JPG ist ein Ausgabeformat und kein Format mit dem PHotoshop im Bearbeitungszustand arbeitet, das ist PSD oder PSB.

Auch als Ausgabe format sollte man immer PSD oder PSB wählen und nicht TIFF und hier die nicht standardmäßige Unterstützung des Alphakanals und der Ebenenfunktion von Tiff aktivieren.
Tiff sollte nur geflättet verwendet werden. Außer man hat natürlich nur seinen eigenen Workflow.
Aber in der Druckproduktion kann man sich sonst damit ganz schön in die Knie schießen.

Bitte immer fragen was will ich machen, danach entscheidet sich das Ausgabeformat.
Aber gesichert wird immer eine PSD oder PSB. 
Denn die PS eigenen Funktionen welche teilweise auch mit abgespeichert werden, wie Einstellungsebenen gehen sonst verloren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Güvenlik87 (24. April 2013)

ich kann da dem jan nur zustimmen. das freistellen ist die halbe arbeit.. und je besser du das machst umso weniger musst du nacher nachbessern und das geht auch meiner erfahrungen nach am besten mit dem Pfadwerkzeug oder dem lasso. wenn du ein objekt hast dass sich SEHR deutlich vom (am besten von einem einfarbigen) hintergrund abhebt und glatte kanten hat kannst schon auch mal den zauberstab oder das schnellauswahlwerkzeug nehmen.

lg


----------



## sight011 (25. April 2013)

Kanten verbessern ist ein Super Werkzeug zum freistellen von Haaren ;- )


----------



## regger12 (7. Mai 2013)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Kanten verbessern ist ein Super Werkzeug zum freistellen von Haaren ;- )



hab ich grad erst benutzt !!


----------

